

Embedded Video is Broken - llimllib
http://textism.com/2008/05/01/embedded.video.is.broken

======
justindz
The Google Talk Labs Edition will launch a YouTube video in the chat
conversation based on a link someone chats to you so that it continues to run
while you continue to chat. This is, of course, not any kind of universal
standards-based solution but for me it illustrated the value of being able to
view a video without it dominating the context in which it's being viewed.

------
epall
It seems to me the answer here is for HTML 5's video element to gain traction.
Then we can get the codec and interface out of the walled garden of whatever
Flash video player sites have crafted, and put the control back in the
browser. If Safari wants to offer the option to pop-out a player window, it
can.

